# System Sellers



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 8, 2015)

Well fuck.  I can now hand  in my PC gaming master race ID card.  I have gone and got  me a console.  It's the one console  that i can honestly say has  games i want  and is worth the admission price.


I got a Wii U.

Partly for myself  and partly  for  my students. but the thiong is  it  has the games  that  you just know  will be fun.

The system seller for me  was mariokart 8.  it's fucking mariokart.   best racer series ever.   best local multiplayer too.  

as much as i love me my pc gaming  you just have to hand it to nintendo for some stuff


----------



## kabbes (Mar 8, 2015)

One copy of Pokemon X/Y has been sold for every three Nintendo 3DS.  That's yer system seller right there.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 8, 2015)

Mario Kart is great, probably the best 'party' game there is. In a houseshare I was in years ago we had a projector set up to play it on. I've still never been tempted to get a wii though.


----------



## Looby (Mar 8, 2015)

Super Mario Galaxy 1&2. Both brilliant but 2 is better. 
I loved it so much I traded in most of my Xbox games and bought a wii again so I could play it. 
I'm really tempted to get a Wii U so I can play Galaxy 3. I love it and no other game has topped it but Mario Kart comes close.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 8, 2015)

Wii Sports was the real system seller for the Wii.  That game probably had more impact than any other, at least in the short term.


----------



## SW9 (Mar 10, 2015)

I also got a Wii u, love it. So much fun. Find xbox games depressing.


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 13, 2015)

ironically it was PlayTV which was the system seller for the PS3 for me.  Console + bluray player + set top box + catch up tv stuff for the win. 

I'd could say The Last of Us/Journey, but I got the ps3 before both came out.


----------



## tommers (Mar 13, 2015)

It'll be Bloodborne for the PS4.  Mark my words.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 13, 2015)

I think I got an N64 for Mario 64 originally, but Ocarina Of Time or  Mario Karts would have been good enough reasons too. Generally the Mario, the Mario Karts and/or the Zelda justify any Nintendo hardware.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 15, 2015)

Me right now.

 

I left my Wii U at work this weekend  as I was epically busy and had left it there so students could practise for out MarioKart tournament.
Decided to give the classic a whirl.

Feels very same but different.  Maps are smaller and your more likly to lap someone  which i kinda like.  In this version the race order seems  much more rigid. 

Having use item on a major button rather than a shoulder or trigger  feels very different.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 17, 2015)

Wipeout - ps1
Gta3 - ps2
Halo - Xbox


Il have a think about the newer consoles in a bit


----------



## Cid (Mar 17, 2015)

tommers said:


> It'll be Bloodborne for the PS4.  Mark my words.



And possibly No man's sky, although iirc there'll be a timed PC release too. Microsoft must be planning something with minecraft, I doubt very much they'll get it right though.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 9, 2015)

I keep coming back to mariokart  

It has great pick up and play capability but if also has race mechanics that will have you doing the same map over and over on time trials  testing out diffrent  mechanics  trying to shave another half second off.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 11, 2015)

Elite -  BBC

ALSO recently it made me want/buy a PC


----------

